# No Room In Shower



## ortizone (Oct 23, 2005)

I was wondering if I could get some help or suggestions on what to do with my shower. I have the 25rss, now for what ever reason the designed these shower for someone with 4 inch feet (mine 12â€). I donâ€™t know why the put that lift there, is the shower easily removable? to replace with a regular shower without lift do they even make them?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on the layout if you can replace the seat tub with a regular pan. You need to look through the access hole to see if there is any hard wear back there. On some units the Outside shower fitting are under there.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

That's there so you can place one foot on it, suck in your gut, stick your chest out and strike a pose if DW peeks in.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It is tight in the shower 
I thought about the same thing but put that on the back burner for now
Like Andy said look inside and see whats in there
There may be a part of the wheel well section there not sure.
There has to be some reason for it.

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

All this shower talk has me thinking about a mod. How about taking out the (step or seat or whatever it is??) shower and putting in a nice ceramic one? I'll just have to be sure to use flexible grout.







When I finish, I'll post some pics.









Bill


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I think they made the step so your child can site while you give them a shower.

At least that's how my DW does it. For me I squeeze in and take a quick shower

because the 6 gallons of hot water doesn't last very long.

But I would be interested in any good mods that can be done.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> There may be a part of the wheel well section there not sure.


I checked it out on our 21RS and the step goes over the wheel well.

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I checked it out on our 21RS and the step goes over the wheel well.

Mike
[snapback]82392[/snapback]​[/quote]

Rats, I was hoping we could all get nice, walk-in showers. That is the feature in the Sydney's that really caught my eye at the RV show.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> Rats, I was hoping we could all get nice, walk-in showers.
> [snapback]82419[/snapback]​


Mike checked his 21RS and found the wheelwell under his shower/tub. Since you have a different trailer, your wheels may be away from your shower. Every Outback is laid out a little or a lot differently. For instance, in our 27RSDS, the wheels are way away from our shower. Look at yours to be sure.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There is nothing under our shower except stacked boards for support.

That is a mod that will happen for us right after warranty expires.

Steve


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I seem to remember a thread on here about someone replacing their step tub with a regular tub or pan . can't remember who or when but maybe a search would turn it up. I think it can be done on some models


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I am about to undertake this mod myself. My issue is with the height. I am 6â€™3â€ and the outback shower is fine for me because of the dome skylight that is over the tub. My problem is the FEMA trailer that was sent to our home to live in doesnâ€™t have a skylight over the tub







so that isnâ€™t going to cut it. Also you should see what a 6â€™3â€ person looks like trying to sit in that tub to take a bath. I feel like a contortionist.







Anyway, I ordered a 24â€X36â€ shower pan to replace the tub. I will let you know how it works out.

Chris


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, guys!
Don't feel too bad!! My 2006 27' RSDS (if I ever get it straightened out with the dealer - repairs), is something else to bathe in. Has the step-tub you're describing, WITH the dome skylight. However, my 21 y/o is 6'6".







It was 21 degrees when he decided to take a shower. Well, he got wet (somehow)







, got out, got redressed and went to the shower house. He declared that they built that shower for MIDGETS!! hehehe. 
Now, me, I'm 5'6", but I'm rather big (gained lots of weight taking prednisone), and the bestest position I could find to bathe was standing sideways in the shower, and I alternated propping each leg up on the shower to do my feet/legs/etc. 
I would like to know if anyone can come up with a mod to "arch" the shower curtain rod out, like they've done in many hotels, now, to give you more arm room. 
Hi, creative guys, give this one a shot. LOL. Also, thought of putting a short shower chair on the step part, but didn't know how that would work. I tried sitting down on the darn thing, but I'm like my oldest son.........it was DEFINITELY designed for midgets, even with my short legs!!!








Take care!
Darlene action


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I would like to know if anyone can come up with a mod to "arch" the shower curtain rod out said:


> Hey Darlene!
> This is an easy, cheap fix! Get a tension rod (mine came from Walmart) and place it about shoulder height where the curtain hangs. That will hold the curtain out and also prevent that "shower suction" that always happens. You can place it a couple inches out to give a little more room, too. When you're not showering, you can use it to hang towels since there's no place for a towel bar in the small bathrooms.
> 
> Sheri


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Shower? Who needs a shower when you're camping? Just eat lots of Hormel and no one will notice.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

h2oman said:


> Shower? Who needs a shower when you're camping? Just eat lots of Hormel and no one will notice.
> [snapback]83535[/snapback]​


Funny John







Stay on your side of camp!

Why couldn't you mod the curtain with a hoop like in the hotels? Should be easy enough, just screw on the support ends, cut the hoop to size should be good to go. I'm going with the accordion mod myself, that should gain some space and at least the curtain can't stick while showering. We use the tension rod in the shower to hang towels after swimming/showering.

Bill.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

you could just use the outside shower



































. you probably don't know the people camping next to you. I don't think they should mind seeing the show(er). if they do, chances are you will never see them again anyway!!

happy camping action .

scott


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

I replaced my steptub a couple of years back. Had to sacrifice the outside shower that lived under the step though.

My pictures


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice Dave


















Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is indeed a nice mod....


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

The hotel style (curved) rods are available at many places. Bought ours at Bed, Bath & Beyond on sale. They are adjustable in length, but I don't know by how much. Think we will try the folding curton in the TT. Best of luck with the mod, Post pics.

Dreamtimers


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Dave,
THAT is a great mod! I for one think that is a geat idea. My Grandson does really like the tub portion though...

Scott


----------

